# Protection from horns?



## Brittany09 (Jul 17, 2019)

I’m looking for ideas to protect my little girls and the goats from each other‘s horns! I’ve tried wrapping small tennis balls on with gorilla tape, and then finally just wrapped gorilla tape around and around until they were not so sharp and pointy. What is everybody else done? Any ideas appreciated!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 17, 2019)

Brittany09 said:


> I’m looking for ideas to protect my little girls and the goats from each other‘s horns! I’ve tried wrapping small tennis balls on with gorilla tape, and then finally just wrapped gorilla tape around and around until they were not so sharp and pointy. What is everybody else done? Any ideas appreciated!



You can round off the pointed tips with a hoof trimmer. Also you can band the horns to eventually  come off....some people use hose attached by duct tape  from one horn to the other to form a U on top...or you can have a vet remove  the horns completly and solve the problem....
Welcome to BYH Britney !


----------



## Baymule (Jul 17, 2019)

I don't have goats, I have sheep and they don't have horns. A lot of people disbud the horns at a couple of weeks old. You are far beyond that, so might consider dehorning by a vet.


----------

